# I Want to adopt a tortoise(s)



## Lego man

I would like to adopt a tortoise or tortoises. Preferably large older ones but will take younger ones. Does anybody know of where I can find them? I live in eastern North Carolina. 
Thx


----------



## Yvonne G

In the Google search box I entered: North Carolina Turtle & Tortoise Rescue, and this is what I got:


*Turtle,snake,and lizard Reptile Rescue Center: Home*
ccsb*reptilerescue*.webs.com/

CCSB is North Carolina's largest nonprofit reptile rescue and rehabilitation center that is dedicated to the welfare of our turtle,snake, lizard, tortoise and all ...
‎Adoption - ‎About us - ‎Links - ‎Removel

*Mid-Atlantic Turtle and Tortoise Society - Petfinder*
www.petfinder.com/shelters/matts.html
Petfinder

MATTS Turtle Adoption .... The turtles and tortoises available foradoption come from a variety of sources. ... It typically runs $30 to VA, $45 to NC, and $85 to CA.

*Reptile and Amphibian Day 2014 | North Carolina Museum ...*
naturalsciences.org/.../*reptile*...
North Carolina Museum of Natural Sciences

Did you know that North Carolina is home to over 90 species of amphibians including at ... Reptile Rescue and Rehabilitation, Midgard Serpents Reptile Rescue.

*Complete List of All Reptile Rescues - The Bearded Dragon*
www.thebeardeddragon.org/*reptile*-*rescues*.php

View the complete list of all the reptile rescue centers in the world listed by location. ... North Carolina. Rescue NameSpecialty; Born Wild Wildlife Rescue All ...

*Carolina Box Turtles | Rescue, Rehabilitation, Conservation ...*
*carolina*box*turtles*.com/

Rescue, Rehabilitation, Conservation and Education. Search ... The BoxTurtle, for most Carolinians, has a strong hold on the memories and ... Fallston NC

*Reptile Rescue of the Carolinas (RROTC)*
www.*reptilerescuecarolinas*.org/

Reptile Rescue of the Carolinas is a non-profit organization in Raleigh, NCfor the welfare of captive & native reptiles and amphibians, provides educational ...

*North Carolina Reptiles & More Rescue Groups*
*reptile*.*rescues*helter.com/*NorthCarolina*

North Carolina View/Post Reptiles & More for Adoption in North Carolinaon Rescue Me! ... Ccsb Reptile Rescue & Rehab Center (Shelter #1120155) x


----------



## Lego man

Thx. I will it out.


----------

